# Baby skunk update



## Komodo1 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi everybody here is just an update on the baby skunkies. We have now been hand rearing them for a week. Unfortunately we did lose the smallest of the 3 after the second day. We now have 2 males, one black and white and one silver back, very active and guzzling all the milk, which they are now upto 7-8 ml every 4 hours. The black and white last night weighed 129g and the sliveback, whos is slightly smaller weighed 116g.

We will get some pics up asap.

Thanks everyone :2thumb:

P.S a special thanks Carlycharlie.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Its a pleasure & I am glad I have been able to help in some small way.

Well done for getting this far you have made excellent progress & should be very proud of yourselves. You know my number if u need any more support :2thumb:

BTW, the photo of the "chunky monkeys" is gorgeous, they look stunning :flrt:


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

Aw, rest in peace tiny kit who didn't make it.

As for the other two, well done! Not many people have success in hand rearing so you've done extremely well! I wanna see the "chunky monkeys" too! Pics! Pics! Pics! :flrt:


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Congrats on the progress! Looking forward to the photos...


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Congrats and youve done tremendously well!:notworthy:

Dave.


----------



## Komodo1 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Pics (Lots n lots)*

6 Days old, the day we took them out:


















































































Now 10 days old:















































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Komodo1 (Aug 30, 2009)

*More Pics*

14 days old, Ying Yang, having a cuddle:



















This morning, 15 days old:

















































































































































Hope you enjoy them lol :2thumb:


----------



## Rackie (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow, so cute :flrt::flrt:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Lovely markings on the chunkie monkeys lol

Dont they grow so fast........and the way they sleep with heir paws over their eyes is so endearing. 

Cant believe 8 weeks ago I had tiny little blobs to feed & now they are 9 weeks old, 1 has left & the other goes tomorrow. Mind you, the last one is a cheeky monkey & is into everything :lol2:

Your doing great with your CM's :no1: keep up the good work.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

I don't think I could have said 'awww' more times or higher pitched

They are lovey  congratulations on you hand rearing success!!


----------



## prehistoric-petsuk.co.uk (Dec 1, 2009)

alright mate how much you gonna let me have one for?


----------



## Komodo1 (Aug 30, 2009)

We're taking it one day at a time at the moment mate.


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

Your care and dedication have done you proud - they are gorgeous.


----------



## Amazonia (Mar 6, 2011)

Lovely babies! I hope they continue to thrive.


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

I am so spoiled this year with all these kit pics! They're gorgeous! :flrt: Not seen those markings properly before. Really beautiful! They're growing well too! Awww... when they're so young their faces look just like young puppies! haha.
Well done getting these stunning babies this far along, they look fantastic! :2thumb:


----------



## Komodo1 (Aug 30, 2009)

the babies are 3 weeks old today, they're eyes are now open. i will sort some up to date pics of them.


----------



## kimdj86 (Feb 14, 2011)

Wow!!! they are stunning babies, I was never bothered by skunks but those pics my have just changed my mind, well done on such a great job.:2thumb:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

kimdj86 said:


> Wow!!! they are stunning babies, I was never bothered by skunks but those pics my have just changed my mind, well done on such a great job.:2thumb:


 
wait till u see the latest photos :flrt::flrt::flrt: they are stunning little critturs :no1:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Been asked if I could upload the latest photo of the kits who are now 4 weeks old & getting into lots of mischief by the sounds of it :lol2:

So here it is, the two boys busy playing :flrt:


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

aww, they're looking lovely. Fit, Healthy and mischivous! Cuties


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

Awww! haha. Look at their little Buddha bellies! They're adorable! Well done on getting them this far! Adorable little boys! :flrt:


----------



## Komodo1 (Aug 30, 2009)

Just a little update.

The babies are now 32 days old and are little buggers, always fighting with each other and causing trouble, especially at feeding time lol.

Will upload some pics later, it just takes soooooo long with photobucket as we have so many pics lol.


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Lovely age - and it only gets worse! It's very strange when they go to their new homes and the house is all quiet and boring again :lol2:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Loderuna said:


> Lovely age - and it only gets worse! It's very strange when they go to their new homes and the house is all quiet and boring again :lol2:


 
oh thats so true........


----------

